# rocky boots question



## Big Al (Jul 29, 2006)

Do Rocky boots fit big or do they fit pretty close to their size? Whats everyone opinion on them?


----------



## Dough (Jul 29, 2006)

*Opinion's*

are like tails, we all have one and they all stink.  for what it's worth, I'd go barefoot through a rattlesnake den before I EVER put another  pair of Rocky Boots on  my feet.

I use Wolverines, Danner, LaCrosse, and Herman Survivors, depending on the temp.

I had a pair of Rocky's top of the line at the time, they leaked, and the 100% money back  guarentee isn't, I contacted Brooks Brothers (owners of Rocky) and all I got was excuses and gyped out of 3/4 the price of the boots.

To the Rocky faithful, no  apologies, just my experience, and I told them then, if ever asked, I would say DO NOT SPEND YOUR MONEY ON A HOLLOW GUARENTEE.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 29, 2006)

I use to swear by rockies.Back when I first started wearing them they were the best around.Now the last couple pairs I've bought were TRASH. Leaked after a couple times out.I'll never buy another pair unless something changes.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Jul 29, 2006)

GA DAWG said:
			
		

> I use to swear by rockies.Back when I first started wearing them they were the best around.Now the last couple pairs I've bought were TRASH. Leaked after a couple times out.I'll never buy another pair unless something changes.



ditto.  First pair I had was a pair of bear claws that I loved (a little heavy, but they were warm and dry).  3 years they were great, 4th year, they fell apart, but I was ok with that.  They were the only pair of boots I had during that time....so I bought another pair of Rocky's (don't remember the model).  First time I wore them, a small stick poked through the sole and the sole was shredded before I made it back to the truck....exchanged them for a different model rocky boot (don't remember which one they were either).  They were not water proof as advertised and they wore out within a year.  After that, I decided no more Rockies.


----------



## Craig Knight (Jul 29, 2006)

The last 4 pairs I have owned all leaked I just kept taking them back to Bass Pro, till I got fed up completely and just got a in store credit and bought ammo and othewr stuff. I will never buy another set of lace up boots from Rocky. I have a pair of snake boots like cowboy boots that Have given me no trouble so far.


----------



## jason308 (Jul 29, 2006)

I would get a pair of Danners or one of the other brands mentioned by others before I would get Rocky's-I own both, and the Rocky's never get worn. Danner is my preference but to each his own. Talk about comfort...


----------



## hunterb (Jul 29, 2006)

i have owned 3 pairs of Rocky's ...1st pair wore out in due time....I have 2 pairs of current hunting boots that both pairs required a good breaking in period......not the greatest....but i have been happy thus far......


----------



## tearbritches (Jul 30, 2006)

wow, i see others have had the same experience w/ rocky boots as i have. i will never buy another pair! i took six pairs of them back before i got a pair that didn't leak...i blew the sole out on them during the first week in march, scouting for gobblers. no more rocky boots for me. i suggest vasque, danner, merrill, or some other serious hiking boot. it seems to me that all of the so called ''hunting boots'' these days are nothing more than a ho chi min sandal w/ a fancy camo job. they might be ok to ride around on a four wheeler, but if you're gonna cover 10 to15 miles a day...they won't cut it! as for boot size...you should try on the specific pair that you want to buy, as there are variances from model to model, and pair to pair. IMO ,there is no better equipment to spend your money on than a good pair of boots. a poor pair will let you down and ruin your feet, hunt ,and comfort quicker than any other thing. a soldier is only as good as his boots. words to live by. good luck on your purchase. check REI co op.


----------



## Big Al (Jul 30, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your help. I have been a Wolverine man for years.I ran across a deal on some Rocky boots and was considering a change. But I think I will stay with my Wolverines after hearing everyone's opinion.


----------



## denny (Jul 30, 2006)

Rocky's for me, the pair I have now are six years old. They held up well, fit great, dry, warm, can't complain. This year they will be my work boots on the tractor. The pair before were Wolverines, worst pair of boots ever,for me. Bad rain the second hunt, feet wet, boots mildewed, stitching came apart, lasted one year. Rocky's are like camp slippers compared to the Wolverines.


----------



## Wade Chandler (Jul 31, 2006)

Well dang, I'm definately in the minority cause I love my Rocky boots.  I've had them for four years (I think) and have  virtually worn them out.  They've gone from the mountians to the swamps and everywhere in between and have been great.  They did start leaking a little this past year, but that came from not taking care of the seams or leather at all and from completely wearing out the insides.  I know I need another pair of boots, but I hate to get rid of these because I like them so much!


----------



## dixie (Jul 31, 2006)

Wade Chandler said:
			
		

> Well dang, I'm definately in the minority cause I love my Rocky boots.  I've had them for four years (I think) and have  virtually worn them out.  They've gone from the mountians to the swamps and everywhere in between and have been great.  They did start leaking a little this past year, but that came from not taking care of the seams or leather at all and from completely wearing out the insides.  I know I need another pair of boots, but I hate to get rid of these because I like them so much!


That makes two of us Wade, I've had good luck with Rocky's, corn stalkers and bear claws, to answer your question, I've found I need to buy a larger size to accommodate two pair of socks. I think it was Sandra that turned me on to toasty-toes, those things are great and work well in my bear claws.


----------



## marathon (Jul 31, 2006)

I've got a pair of the cornstalkers and so far, so good. This will be my 6th year of wear from them. I must be of the lucky few and gotten a good pair. Will buy another pair if I ever wear these out.


----------



## Hogtown (Jul 31, 2006)

Dough had the exact experience I had except mine squeaked (not leaked). They sounded like a rusty barn door hinge every step I took. The local dealer told me it was a design defect and that Rocky had changed the sole as a result. You would think I would get a little slack cut by the manufacturer with a design defect, but I didn't. Bascially, I was told - "Tough luck".  That was 4 years ago. Those boots were thrown away. I will never ever buy another pair and I until the day I die I will talk bad about Rocky boots. There are too many good boot makers out there - buy a boot from someone who will appreciate your business. I have purchased 3 pairs of Russell boots since my last Rocky boot - yes, they cost twice as much, but they are 4 times the boot.


----------



## Dough (Jul 31, 2006)

*Hogtown*

I guess you get what you  pay for!
Mine were top of the line, and never were waterproof, I called (days before e-mail) and asked what I could do..  They said take them back where you bought them, to have them returned.  The goretex bootie seperated and the store was told to  make the adjustment for my boots,
Well, the store gave me wholesale credit, (half what I paid) and would not refund the money, I had to use the credit to buy another pair , at retail, in their store.
I called Rocky to copmpain and was told they had no control over what their venders did. etc..
I said to  just send me another pair, and the reply was "that's not how we do business".

So they can do all the business they want, just not with my money. I bought a pair of Herman Survivors after that, and literally wore the boots out after 6 years of hard use.


----------



## Dub (Jul 31, 2006)

GA DAWG said:
			
		

> I use to swear by rockies.Back when I first started wearing them they were the best around.Now the last couple pairs I've bought were TRASH. Leaked after a couple times out.I'll never buy another pair unless something changes.




I'm out of the Rocky boot buying practice for the same reason.....it's time to wear Lacrosse Alphaburlys or I may:


*DANNER UP BIG MAN.....LET'S GO HUNTIN'*......I love that commercial.


----------



## Huntingdawg (Aug 1, 2006)

*Rocky*

I was fortunate enough to meet one of the wives of Rocky owners about 5+ years ago at  a friends wedding.  May not have all of the story correct, but she told me that they were being forced to close down US manufacturing and send to China in order to compete, thus probably the problems people have had over last 5 years in comparison to what they had beforehand.   She was nice enough to send me a free pair of boots, which I have had no problems.   It would be interesting to find out if there are any boot manufacturers still manufacturing here in the US rather than distributing.  With the stories on here regarding problems, wonder if moving to China eventually does more harm than good.   As far as I know Rocky is still a US owned and family run business forced to compete and survive.


----------



## Hogtown (Aug 2, 2006)

Russell boots are made in Wisconsin. You can call up and chat with the actual bootmakers. I did it on Tuesday when I ordered a pair.


----------

